# Engine Oil Pan/Gasket Removal



## pvtpilotjeff (Apr 24, 2011)

Just used Big Orange Degreaser, which worked great cleaning the engine, as I prepare to replace Engine Oil Pan Gasket. No easy job it appears as the drive shaft is directly underneath blocking easy removal. Do I actually have to drop shaft and if so which end. How difficult of a job to do? I didn't think I'd have to take to a dealer and have done. Was trying to save some $$$. Have searched online trying to find Service Manual and/or Forum help in how to do this but no success.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not familiar with this model, and so therefore the driveline, I assume is enclosed? Would it be easier to pull the axle pivot point and allow the tractor to be jacked up enough to allow the pan to come out? Without seeing it, I thought I might suggest that angle.......... Any pictures?


----------



## pvtpilotjeff (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope the photos I uploaded give you a better idea of my dilemma. I contacted a New Holland dealer that I purchased the gasket from, presuming they've done enough of these and are probably somewhat similar. The dealer mentioned he hadn't done many on this particular model and agreed that I would have to drop the axle at the boot end, which wouldn't require jacking the tractor up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Boy, it looks crammed in there pretty tight! Dealer couldn't order a manual? Looks like the rubber boot is held there with 2 hose clamps..........Have you loosened those and pulled the boot back to see what was involved with removing the forward U joint? To me, the pan looks like it isn't leaking that badly from the photos anyways, and the tractor looks to darn nice to be giving you this workout! That driveline spline looks a bit dry.


----------



## pvtpilotjeff (Apr 24, 2011)

Manual is over $200. I didn't want to pull back boot until after I had heard from someone on Forum first and/or Dealer. Dealer said ok to pull back boot and should just be bolt to remove and drop down. I had degreased engine first and ran engine to watch for leak...........it made it much easier to confirm leak location. I then drained the oil pan. Thanks..........I bought it used 2 years ago. 

I could always retry tightening the oil pan screws but was concerned after the Dealer said I could possibly ruin the gasket if I over tightened. Is it possible over time that the screws could become loose enough to leak or gaskets go bad over time? He asked if the oil pan was cast iron or light steel. I asked him how would I know by just looking at it and he mentioned the cast iron will be heavier (of course) which you wouldn't have to worry so much about over tightening but if it was the latter than I could definitely ruin gasket. What frustrates me is he sold me a gasket but never mentioned anything about needing silicone sealant for it when he told me yesterday that I would need to apply sealant along the edge. I agree..........I need to get grease gun and re-lube everything.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've used Easy Off Oven cleaner as a de-greaser for years..... Let it sit for 20 minutes and you can take vinyl decals off with pressure washer and avoid damaging the paint with a scraper.


----------

